# Graskarpfen nur Vegetarier?



## hansneubig (22. Juli 2007)

Grüße alle Leser,

vor 1 bis 2 Jahren hat mir eine Zoohandlung 2 Graskarpfensetzlinge verkauft, weil ich was gegen Fadenalgen im Teich (12 cbm, 18 qm) tun wollte. 

Aktueller Stand: Ich füttere selbstverständlich nicht zu, die Kerle sind so an die 30 cm groß geworden, extrem scheu und schnell, und die Algen werden nicht erkennbar weniger. Ich kann auch keinen größeren Schaden an den Teichpflanzen (hauptsächlich Seerosen) feststellen. 

Aber: Von den Unmengen Kaulquappen (zur Laichzeit konnte ich an die 40 __ Frösche zählen) war bald nichts mehr zu sehen, und auch von den __ Moderlieschen in vierschiedenen Größen sehe ich nichts mehr. Selbst die __ Molche scheinen dezimiert zu sein. 

Mein Verdacht richtet sich auf die zwei dunklen Gesellen, die man mir als __ Graskarpfen verkauft hat. Entweder sind das keine, oder die Graskarpfen verschmähen auch tierisches Eiweiß nicht.

Eine passende Antwort konnte ich über die Suchfunktion nicht finden; was ich gelesen habe, lässt mich zweifeln, dass das Graskarpfen sind. 

Danke im voraus für Informationen/Erfahrungen.

Hans


----------



## Ulumulu (22. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Graskarpfen nur Vegetarier?*

Hallo Hans

Erstmal Willkommen hier im Forum 

Also das Karpfen gezielt Algen fressen sollen wäre mir neu. 
Aber das hast du ja schon festgestellt. 
Anscheint hat dir der Händler einen Bären aufgebunden.

Karpfen sind soweit ich weiß Allesfresser.  Alles was sie ins Maul kriegen und was essbar ist fressen die auch (darunter auch Insekten die ins Wasser fallen und kleinlebewesen im Wasser).
Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen,  dass die zum teil dafür verantwortlich sind das die Kaulquappen verschwunden sind.

Aber __ Molche fressen die normal nicht ich denke eher das sie weitergewandert sind.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## chromis (22. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Graskarpfen nur Vegetarier?*

Hi Hans,

hast Du im Teich wirklich Graskarpfen(Ctenopharyngodon idella) oder sind es __ Marmorkarpfen die durchaus oftmals auch mit toten Köderfischen oder Fischfetzen gefangen werden?

Aber auch die Graskarpfen verschmähen einen kleinen Happen tierisches Eiweiß nicht immer.

Weshalb solche Fische für den Gartenteich verkauft werden, ist mir schon lange ein Rätsel Ich selbst habe diese Fische schon mit einem Gewicht nahe an 20kg gefangen und das ist noch lange nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange. Zudem werden sie irgendwann das letzte Grün im Teich gefressen haben, adulte Exemplare machen selbst vor __ Schilf nicht halt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## karsten. (22. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Graskarpfen nur Vegetarier?*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> ..........
> Weshalb solche Fische für den Gartenteich verkauft werden, ist mir schon lange ein Rätsel .........




um Kohle zu machen ?.....


----------



## chromis (22. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Graskarpfen nur Vegetarier?*

Das stimmt, Karsten.

Wenn aber der Verbraucher(in diesem Fall trifft das Wort leider zu) solche Sachen boykottieren würde, dann wären diese Arten schnell aus dem Angebot verschwunden. Man sollte sich da wirklich nicht immer auf die Verkäufer verlassen, sondern vorher Informationen sammeln. Gute Literatur und Infos im Netz gibt's zuhauf.
Auch über die vielen __ Störe im Handel kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Fische mit einer Endlänge von mehreren Metern, starkem Wandertrieb und großen Ansprüchen ans Wasser müssen nicht im Gartenteich landen, auch wenn es keine Wildfänge sind.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## hansneubig (23. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Graskarpfen nur Vegetarier?*

Danke für die fundierten Antworten.

Dass man als Käufer/Verbraucher die Informationen "fachkundiger" Verkäufer - und auch Anderer, die Einfluss nehmen wollen! - immer hinterfragen sollte, da habe ich auch als Häuslebauer genügend Beispiele parat. Schließlich lautet der schlichte Grundsatz unseres gewählten Wirtschaftsprinzips: Nehme, was du kriegen kannst. Auch Drogen, Selbstmordfahrzeuge, fragwürdige Nahrungsmittel werden ohne Skrupel an den Mann gebracht. Doch ist hier nicht der Platz, um zu politisieren/philosophieren. 

Tja, entweder ist man vor dem Kauf klug, oder man wird es nachher  

Je mehr ich nachdenke, um so klarer wird mir, dass ich mir mit den "Pflanzenfressern" ein Kuckucksei gelegt habe. Denn auffällig war auch, dass die __ Moderlieschen, nachdem die Karpfen eingesetzt waren und solange sie überhaupt noch zu sehen waren, nie frei im Teich schwammen sondern immer Deckung gesucht haben.

Ich werde also die beiden Kerle rausholen und habe hier im Forum schon Vorschläge gefunden, wie's zu bewerkstelligen wäre. Rezepte, die mich mehr oder weniger weiterbringen. Mit Käscher - da sehe ich die Beiden schon höhnisch grinsen. Mit Wurfnetz - geht nicht im Seerosenteich, unter deren Blättern man beste Deckung findet. Mit Angel - nur wenn sich nichts anderes anbietet. 

Mit Strom - das würde ich gern probieren. Weiß jemand hier, welcher Strom hier eingesetzt wird, also Spannung und Stärke? Einen Elektrofischer kenne ich nicht. Ich kann mich aber erinnern, dass ich als Kind erzählen hab hören, wie die Amis nach dem Krieg mit den langen biegbaren Funkantennen an ihren Jeeps die Forellen aus Bächen geholt haben sollen. Werde mal googeln.

Schönen Sommer, wünscht euch Hans.


----------



## didio (23. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Graskarpfen nur Vegetarier?*

Hallo, Hans.

Noch einer im Club! Jaja, die Graskarpfen. Bin seit 2004 mit den "lustigen Gesellen" gesegnet. Ab 2005 kam dann die Erkenntnis, von den ursprünglichen
8 Stück wären 8 zuviel. Ab da sind wir dabei, die Rabauken zu fangen.
Bis jetzt haben wir 5 gefangen ... mit allen möglichen Methoden.
Nur Strom habe ich noch nicht probiert.

Viel Glück.
didio

Habe dieses Jahr nicht eine einzige Seerose zur Blüte gebracht - alles ist ziemlich trostlos.


----------



## Baitman (23. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Graskarpfen nur Vegetarier?*

Hi!

Graskarpfen schmecken übrigens geräuchert sehr gut...  Hätte keine Probleme so Kerlchen aus dem Teich zu fischen... Mit nem großen Kescher, Bügelweite 1,20 m, oder die Angel auspacken... 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## chromis (23. Juli 2007)

*AW:  Graskarpfen nur Vegetarier?*

Hi,



> Mit Strom - das würde ich gern probieren.


das solltest Du besser ganz schnell vergessen, wg. den paar Graskarpfen solltest Du kein Risiko eigehen. Zudem haben die meisten von Elektrofischerei ganz falsche Vorstellungen:
http://www.laves.niedersachsen.de/master/C37729078_N9423601_L20_D0_I826.html

Hast Du keinen Angler in der Nachbarschaft? Ein, zwei Maiskörner am Haken  sollten ein gutes Argument sein 

Gruß
Rainer


----------

